# 10 EUR Warengutschein bei angel-schlageter.de



## Echolotzentrum (15. September 2008)

Vom 15.9. bis zum 12.10.08 bekommen Sie beim Einkauf in unserem Online-Shop einen Warengutschein in Höhe von 10 EUR ab einem Einkaufswert von 50 EUR.

Gutscheincode: *dc5fb1*​ 

Nachdem Sie einen oder mehrere Artikel in den Warenkorb gelegt haben und sich dann den Inhalt des Warenkorbes anzeigen lassen, können Sie im oberen Bereich den genannten Gutscheincode einlösen. Wenn Sie dann die einzelnen Schritte des Bestellprozesses durchlaufen, werden am Ende auf der Bestätigungsseite von dem Gesamtbetrag Ihres Einkaufes 10 EUR abgezogen.


----------

